# Hello from Hospital!



## suzanna (May 13, 2013)

My TT was this morning. No complications that I know of. I have to whisper and am very sore.

I will write more later.

Suzanna


----------



## SweetMelissa (May 20, 2013)

Glad u feel well enough to write! At day 6 post-surgery I'm so much less sore and my strength and appetite have come back. I'm only taking 2-3 regular Tylenol per day. Here's hoping u have a speedy recovery! Sleep as much as u can. SM


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

suzanna said:


> My TT was this morning. No complications that I know of. I have to whisper and am very sore.
> 
> I will write more later.
> 
> Suzanna




Awesome!!!! Now you pamper yourself to the hilt. No heroics for now!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

YAY for no complications!!!


----------



## BlueButterfly (Feb 16, 2010)

Glad it is over for you! You are on the way now to feeling better. I am two days post op for tt. Not 100% yet, but on my way! We need to rest now and listen to our bodies. Best wishes to you.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Happy for you.

Keep taking the pain meds when offered. I'm a firm believer of staying ahead of the post op pain the first 24 hours.


----------



## suzanna (May 13, 2013)

Thanks everyone! I am feeling really good. I am still taking a pain pill every 6 hours or so. I haven't taken off my bandage to see how big the scar is yet... That is later today!

I did get the pathology back last night. No cancer! I am second guessing my decision to have the entire thyroid removed. My doctor could have left the left lobe, but I told him to take the entire thing since both sides had cysts and nodules. I guess it will be better peace of mind to not have to worry about another large nodule growing.

I start Thyroid medicine tomorrow.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Don't second guess yourself - a thyroid full of cysts and nodules was not going to perform effectively.

Now you can begin your thyroid replacement - and have a much easier time regulating. If you left the 1/2 in with the cysts and nodules it was going to be harder to regulate and the idea of not needing replacement having 1/2 a thyroid in my opinion is fallacy.

Be sure to insist on them testing and dosing you on your Free T-4 and Free T-3.

Mid to 3/4 range is your goal.


----------



## KeepOnGoing (Jan 2, 2013)

Good to hear you're doing so well. Try not to worry too much about that scar (easier said than done, I know). It's going to be looking at its worse today - and it will get better and better. Mine is not really noticeable any more, unless you're looking for it. And it's only 8 months since the second operation.

If it's any help, I did NOT feel well when I only had half a thyroid - I feel tonnes better now that I have no thyroid. And you won't have any worries about what might be gong on in the half that was left.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

suzanna said:


> Thanks everyone! I am feeling really good. I am still taking a pain pill every 6 hours or so. I haven't taken off my bandage to see how big the scar is yet... That is later today!
> 
> I did get the pathology back last night. No cancer! I am second guessing my decision to have the entire thyroid removed. My doctor could have left the left lobe, but I told him to take the entire thing since both sides had cysts and nodules. I guess it will be better peace of mind to not have to worry about another large nodule growing.
> 
> I start Thyroid medicine tomorrow.


So glad to hear the good news and don't regret getting a TT as you probably would just have to do this again PLUS it is near impossible to stabilize your thyroxine replacement when you have "some" thyroid that works one day and not the next.

Sometimes there is just no right decision but we have to make one anyway.........................


----------



## suzanna (May 13, 2013)

Thanks so much for responses. They all made me feel better about my decision.


----------

